# 30% water change now a 70% water change ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

cant get rid of my cloudy tank . so i was advised to do a 70% water change to get things back right. problem is i just did a 30% change 3 days ago. what do you guys think ??? because i think it my kill my p's over night


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

How old is the tank, and is it cloudy white or cloudy green?

also, have you tested your ammonia levels?

I honestly wouldn't go over 40-50% except for the most desperate of situations. If any of your params are crazy high then maybe I would look into doing a couple of water changes over the course of a few days. Probably around 30-40% changes every other day would be plenty to take care of any issue you can have in a tank.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree with plowboy


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sometimes large water changes cause cloudy water on its own. also back to back water changes that are considered large will make a tank that was clear go cloudy as well. test the water and if everything is fine wait it out a little to see if it clears up some. as long as the fish arent in danger the cloudy water isnt a big issue.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks guys just got my test kit. will post results shortly


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

could be bacterial bloom.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

its the nitrites man, u need to get better filtration, buy the test kit and test it
you dont have enough filtration for 9 piranhas that is why you have a nitrite spike and hence cloudy water no water changes willl help you need to add onother filter and it will clear up in couple days


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

dmackey said:


> cant get rid of my cloudy tank . so i was advised to do a 70% water change to get things back right. problem is i just did a 30% change 3 days ago. what do you guys think ??? because i think it my kill my p's over night


water changes aren't gonna help much in your situation until you get more filtration... your filters just can't keep up with the bio-load right now. even small daily water changes are only gonna help so much... go out and buy whatever filter you are planning on buying for the large tank that you are shopping for and run it on your 46 gallon for now. not only will it help with your water quality issues now, but it will also get the filter ready for the new tank so you don't have to wait for it to cycle when you get it.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

joedizzlempls said:


> cant get rid of my cloudy tank . so i was advised to do a 70% water change to get things back right. problem is i just did a 30% change 3 days ago. what do you guys think ??? because i think it my kill my p's over night


water changes aren't gonna help much in your situation until you get more filtration... your filters just can't keep up with the bio-load right now. even small daily water changes are only gonna help so much... go out and buy whatever filter you are planning on buying for the large tank that you are shopping for and run it on your 46 gallon for now. not only will it help with your water quality issues now, but it will also get the filter ready for the new tank so you don't have to wait for it to cycle when you get it.
[/quote]

that is a brilliant idea !!! makes sense !! wow you guys are great i tell ya


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

9 pygos in a 46gal with shitty filtration and your water is cloudy I wonder why???

Just add some water clarifiers again, that will fix your problems. Or better yet just add more p's

It amazes me how clueless some people are

You should do a 10% waterchange everyday to help till you upgrade whenever that will be


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Feefa said:


> 9 pygos in a 46gal with shitty filtration and your water is cloudy I wonder why???
> 
> Just add some water clarifiers again, that will fix your problems. Or better yet just add more p's
> 
> ...


hey i don't pretend to know what i don't know. thats why i ask you guys ! kinda just got hook on the hobby, lucky found this site , with guys with experience and real knowledge and time invested , so yea i'm a bit blind for now, new to the hobby, but who started out and expert ? i'm learning fellas ....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

dmackey said:


> 9 pygos in a 46gal with shitty filtration and your water is cloudy I wonder why???
> 
> Just add some water clarifiers again, that will fix your problems. Or better yet just add more p's
> 
> ...


hey i don't pretend to know what i don't know. thats why i ask you guys ! kinda just got hook on the hobby, lucky found this site , with guys with experience and real knowledge and time invested , so yea i'm a bit blind for now, new to the hobby, but who started out and expert ? i'm learning fellas ....
[/quote]

Sure your learning and thats fine but you were already told that you needed to upgrade and for now to atleast upgrade your filter to the canister that you'll be running on your new tank.
But no what do you do instaed after complaing about foggy water, like the idiot that you are you go out and buy more f*cking fish instead.

Dont praise the knowledge of the site if you're just gonna ignore the advice given to you.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Feefa said:


> 9 pygos in a 46gal with shitty filtration and your water is cloudy I wonder why???
> 
> Just add some water clarifiers again, that will fix your problems. Or better yet just add more p's
> 
> ...


hey i don't pretend to know what i don't know. thats why i ask you guys ! kinda just got hook on the hobby, lucky found this site , with guys with experience and real knowledge and time invested , so yea i'm a bit blind for now, new to the hobby, but who started out and expert ? i'm learning fellas ....
[/quote]

Sure your learning and thats fine but you were already told that you needed to upgrade and for now to atleast upgrade your filter to the canister that you'll be running on your new tank.
But no what do you do instaed after complaing about foggy water, like the idiot that you are you go out and buy more f*cking fish instead.

Dont praise the knowledge of the site if you're just gonna ignore the advice given to you.
[/quote]

yea yea yea i hear ya feefa , really tho. i aint your kid tho so slow ya roll ya know . good advice or not ....yea i [email protected]#ked up i know buying another fish but was a sweet deal what can i say. now i'm biting the bullet , and it's not that im ignoring any advice given from you guys , trust me i been looking for a tank and all that but for a price i can afford that simple sorry if you cant relate....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

dmackey said:


> 9 pygos in a 46gal with shitty filtration and your water is cloudy I wonder why???
> 
> Just add some water clarifiers again, that will fix your problems. Or better yet just add more p's
> 
> ...


hey i don't pretend to know what i don't know. thats why i ask you guys ! kinda just got hook on the hobby, lucky found this site , with guys with experience and real knowledge and time invested , so yea i'm a bit blind for now, new to the hobby, but who started out and expert ? i'm learning fellas ....
[/quote]

Sure your learning and thats fine but you were already told that you needed to upgrade and for now to atleast upgrade your filter to the canister that you'll be running on your new tank.
But no what do you do instaed after complaing about foggy water, like the idiot that you are you go out and buy more f*cking fish instead.

Dont praise the knowledge of the site if you're just gonna ignore the advice given to you.
[/quote]

yea yea yea i hear ya feefa , really tho. i aint your kid tho so slow ya roll ya know . good advice or not ....yea i [email protected]#ked up i know buying another fish but was a sweet deal what can i say. now i'm biting the bullet , and it's not that im ignoring any advice given from you guys , trust me i been looking for a tank and all that but for a price i can afford that simple sorry if you cant relate....
[/quote]

You're right you're not my kid if you were you'd do your research first and do things right son.
You fucked up and then continued to do so by buying more fish.
You could have put the fish on hold.

You are ignoring advice and you are not the one biting the bullet your poor fish are.

Everyone wants a good deal and AI can understand but you gotta learn the basics first before you decide to jump into something big.

Your moving too fast son best slow down and do some learning first


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

BIGGER TANK + BETTER FILTRATION ASAP!!!
Instead of buying more fish, cuz you get a 'deal you can't pass up', you should have invested your money in a new tank or atleast better filtration! You asked for advice, and it has been given to you. What you do with it from here is up to you.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

yea i get the picture BIGGER TANK AND BETTER filter. will have that SOON !!!


----------

